#  > Islam >  > Koran >  De 'Koran' sectie moet verwijderd worden...

## Victory

Er zal een 'ja', 'nee' gebeuren ontstaan rond aya's/surah... wat helemaal niet mag.....

Bovendien zijn wij helemaal niet van 'niveau' om te discussieren over de Qor'an.

----------


## Amellady

heel erg bedankt voor die links!!!!!!!!!  :wohaa:

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Victory_ 
> *Er zal een 'ja', 'nee' gebeuren ontstaan rond aya's/surah... wat helemaal niet mag.....
> 
> Bovendien zijn wij helemaal niet van 'niveau' om te discussieren over de Qor'an.*


Waarom zou je over de H. Quran niet mogen discussiren? Je leest hem toch ook?

Adib

----------


## mudjahied

Salaam alaikum wa rahmatulahie wa barakatuh.

Samen discusieeren over de koran?

Waarom niet.

Misschien weet ik dingen die jij niet of een ander niet weet. en weet jij of een ander wat ik niet weet.

dat noemen ze uitwisselen van informatie en kennis

Baligh 3anie walou aya


Een discussie creeert vragen, waardoor iemand gaat zoeken naar antwoorden.
Als ik of jij of wie dan ook aan het denken, of aan het zoeken wordt gezet is dat dan slecht??

Wa Lah oe a3lam


Discusieer er maar op los zou ik zeggen en moge Allah ons leiden naar het juiste inshAllah

wa salaam alaikum.

----------


## VeGeTa

Salaamo alaikom

Allereerst heeft Sint speciaal voor Victory een aya:

"En accepteer niet dat waar je geen weet van hebt. Het gehoor, de zicht en het verstand, daar ben je zeker verantwoordelijk voor" (Koran 17:36) 

Als je iets niet begrijpt accepteer het niet. Voor hetzelfde geld kan men ook de drie-eenheidsleer accepteren, zonder er iets van te begrijpen, maar omdat 'schriftgeleerden' zeggen dat het geldig is. Of om 'dichter bij huis' te blijven, we kunnen ook Shi'ietische doctrine accepteren. Dat wordt ook goedgekeurd door 'schriftgeleerden'. Wie gaat mij vertellen wie ik wel en niet moet geloven? God! 


Oke, nu eerste vraag voor een discussie insh allah

Wat zijn jouw beweegredenen om een "Tafsir" naast de koran te leggen?

salaamo alaikom

----------


## VeGeTa

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Zonder geschiedenis is er geen toekomst Vegeta.*



Kun je ook wat specifieker wezen???

----------


## bouzarda

voor de mensen die geintreseerd zijn bezoek onze website eens www.jvi.be (jongeren voor Islam)

----------


## Aicha19

Salaam Aleikoem, het is toch juist goed om te discussieren en te praten over de Koran? Ik geloof zelfs dat er een overlevering is dat als je met een groep mensen over de Islam praat dat er constant een groep Engelen bij je zullen zijn.....al Hamdoulillah.....

Wa salaam Aicha!

----------

